# Gulf Breeze fishing rodeo has added spearfishing this weekend! !!



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Just talked to Ron Who is in charge of the rodeo this year they added 5 spearfishing categories this year Amberjack, 
Grey snapper, flounder, scamp grouper and largest lionfish 
giving 3 places in each category 1st $100 2nd $50 3rd $25 the entry fee is $25 pp weigh in is from 2-5 both days may 17-18 he said there would be food both days there is an optional captins meeting on Thursday @4 at shoreline park you can sign up at all local dive shops


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

I forgot to mention my team and I plan to win all categories except flounder (I hate starring at sand) so if you enter just need to look for flounder


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

c'mon Toner, you talked the talk.....how'd ya'll do?
I stopped by the weigh in yesterday to drop a buddy some gas at the ramp and checked in on the tourney and saw Miller Time there with your weigh-ins...How'd ya'll fair?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

They did well. They took 1st and 2nd largest lionfish. My 12-year-old took 3rd. They won a bunch of other fish categories. My son and I won the most lionfish prize.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> They did well. They took 1st and 2nd largest lionfish. My 12-year-old took 3rd. They won a bunch of other fish categories. My son and I won the most lionfish prize.


Yeah, good to see you WhackUm and son...your son seems to be a sharp, respectable young man...and a good diver to boot!! Good job on the lionfish!!


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

We had 7 spots on the board between 3 of us but found out when they started giving the prizes that you can only place one time ! Not per category just one time so we lost out on 4 places :thumbdown: we had 1st Amberjack, 1st grouper ,2nd and 3rd snapper, 1st, 2nd, and 3rd lionfish so we just ended up with 3, 1st places oh well I guess we know for next year


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

You know, you've been killin' bunches of those 30+ pound AJ. you need to add them (the ones you've killed) to the Derby...you never know, they might stick a place...unlike the optimist, you can have multiple places on the Derby Board....I think???

don't be gettin' mad a me at the end of the year when I take 3rd, 4th and 5th with fish smaller than some you didn't even enter :laughing:

I saw MillerTime there and asked where you were, figured I'd introduce myself but he said you guys had trouble you were resolving.

hope all is well...



TONER said:


> We had 7 spots on the board between 3 of us but found out when they started giving the prizes that you can only place one time ! Not per category just one time so we lost out on 4 places :thumbdown: we had 1st Amberjack, 1st grouper ,2nd and 3rd snapper, 1st, 2nd, and 3rd lionfish so we just ended up with 3, 1st places oh well I guess we know for next year


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Yep I pulled a Billy Bob:laughing: and lost a trailer tire while in tow the bad part was I had no idea I lost it until we were almost to the launch it was still dark out and the odd thing was we never felt it fall off we drove 20 miles with 3 tires so we launched and went diving I called the wife she was lucky enough to find the wheel and tire down the road about a mile from the house and brought it to the launch


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Toner, they put stephen27's snapper under rod and reel by mistake. It never made it to the board. I was worried (due to that) that they were really messing up the final numbers. It took me half way through the awards to figure out what was going on. Very strange. 
Anyway, congrats to you guys for taking 3 1st place. 
I was hoping we could meet, but truth be told, I was exhausted. Hoping for rain so we wouldn't have to wash the boat. 
We put 5 on the board with one knocked off, and one being rod and reel. Stephen27's black snapper was a stud. 
Did I count right, there were only four boats spearing?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

TONER said:


> I called the wife she was lucky enough to find the wheel and tire down the road about a mile from the house and brought it to the launch


Shes a keeper!


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

TONER said:


> Yep I pulled a Billy Bob:laughing: and lost a trailer tire while in tow the bad part was I had no idea I lost it until we were almost to the launch it was still dark out and the odd thing was we never felt it fall off we drove 20 miles with 3 tires so we launched and went diving I called the wife she was lucky enough to find the wheel and tire down the road about a mile from the house and brought it to the launch



Was that you guys right there in front of the old MBT shop?


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

I also thought it was not organized very well they also tried to put some of our fish on the fishing side Lucky Troy caught it I was a little curious about the grand prize they said they took all the 1st places and wrote them on a ping pong ball keep in mind there were 22 fishing categories and 5 spearfishing categories which made 27 categories and pit them in a gallon milk jug it only filled half the jug ? They called grouper which was a category in both spearfishing and fishing but they automatically just gave it to the fishing ? But all in all the money went to a good cause and we had a great day on the water!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I thought that milk jug seemed a little shy for 27. I also had the same thought about "grouper." 
It was the first year for spearos, and those poor guys converting paper to data were getting worked. I agree, the money went to a good cause. It was nice to see all the young anglers getting awards. I'm sure they will work out the wrinkles, and have a better experience next year. We had fun.


----------

